# 30' snow in baltimore maryland in feb



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

just some of the pic of lots i do in maryland


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

i mean to say 30 in not 30 ft


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are some more pic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics mike...been on hell of a winter....nyc just broke its most snow in one month sice keeping records...with 36.9........what a winter


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Freakin' unreal!!


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

yes it has.I hope it keeps dumping on us. I have more pic i will be putting soon.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

here are some more


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is some of the store lots we do .I had to take pic of all the cars that were parked in the lots during the storm because they could not parked on there street. and we were unable to plow the parking spot.So we would still get paid


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Where in Md. do you work? looks like you guys kept up pretty good.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

In baltimore co and baltimore city


----------

